# Kindle Fire - deregistering



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

First time back to the boards in a long while. I bought my son a Kindle Fire HD for Christmas. It was registered to my account because I know I have a lot of books he would like. After downloading what he wanted, he deregistered so that he could attach it to his own Amazon account. When he did so, all of the books he downloaded from my account disappeared from his device. Did Amazon change their terms of service?


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

That doesn't work on the Fire as you have discovered.... which is a bummer.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Darn!! Oh well... can't blame a girl for trying.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The terms of service haven't changed...on the Fire, there's a script that enforces it: on registration, any existing Amazon content is deleted.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD via tapatalk


----------



## jackster (Dec 31, 2012)

You haven't mentioned what your next steps were...  For instance, did you re-register under your own account and then find all your own books reappeared? did the books you were trying to get from the other account stay on? did you lose anything... or just have to re-install...? Thanks so much! I'm hesitant to try this until I know the full impact - i.e. a lot of work reloading my 'stuff'.  Cheers! and Happy New Year!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jackster,

welcome to KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------

